# PARTING OUT 94 ALTIMA!



## 94supertoe (Mar 6, 2010)

This is not the classified section.

Please do not post any more for sale threads anywhere except the classifieds.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi, I have a 1994 Black Altima GXE with over 200,000. It is in pretty good shape and looked pretty good until last week when someone put a nasty dent and scuff mark on the hood. How is the hood on the Altima you are parting out? I am in NYC, are you anywhere nearby?

Marc
[email protected]


----------



## 94supertoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey sorry for the super late response. My hood is in fair condition, I wouldnt quite call it like new. I can send you pics if you'd like


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

More importantly where is the car located. I live in NYC. Are you within 50 miles?


----------



## goatroper (Apr 10, 2010)

*Looking for camshafts*

Where are you located? I am looking for camshafts for a 94


----------

